# Swedish: Translated name for Rikskriminalpolisen/Säkerhetspolisen



## Södertjej

Nu undrar jag om jag borde ha en tråd för varje ord eller om det går bra med bara en iom att det är tva ord inom samma sammanhang och direkt relaterade.

Sammanhanget är iof ingen riktigt mening, det är mer som en förteckning över de olika avdelningar hos polisen.

Jag undrar om nagon vet vad Riskkriminalpolis och Säkerhetspolis heter på engelska och/eller spanska. Jag har hittat "security police" men jag undrar om det stämmer. Tusen tack.


----------



## savolax

Jag är ingen mästare här, men hjälper vad jag kan (och gärna använder möjligheten att försöka skriva lite på svenska):

Jag tittade på svenspråkig wikipedia för säkerhetspolisen (Säpo), och sen växlade till samma artikeln på engelska - Swedish security service var namnen där.

Tyvärr Rikskriminalpolisen (tror att du menade rikskriminalpolisen, inte riskkriminalpolisen liksom du skrev) var där bara på svenska (och norskbokmål)

I wikipedian du kan också kolla vad dom två egentligen är - intebara översättningar...


----------



## Sepia

Södertjej said:


> Nu undrar jag om jag borde ha en tråd för varje ord eller om det går bra med bara en iom att det är tva ord inom samma sammanhang och direkt relaterade.
> 
> Sammanhanget är iof ingen riktigt mening, det är mer som en förteckning över de olika avdelningar hos polisen.
> 
> Jag undrar om nagon vet vad Riskkriminalpolis och Säkerhetspolis heter på engelska och/eller spanska. Jag har hittat "security police" men jag undrar om det stämmer. Tusen tack.



Did you check their website? - maybe they decided for a name in English themselves just like their colleagues in Copenhagen did.


----------



## jonquiliser

Mja. Det är väl svårt att översätta direkt, eftersom det handlar om specifika organisationer i ett specifikt sammanhang - motsvarande organisationer finns ju i andra land (med sina egna namn på de språken) men deras verksamhet, befogenheter och begränsningar kan se annorlunda ut. I första hand kan du ju göra som Sepia föreslår - se ifall det finns någon översättning på deras webbsidor. Annars beror nog översättningen på sammanhanget - hur mycket man vill beskriva och förklara vs. bara kalla dem något (i juridiska dokument t.ex. måste du ju nog vara rätt exakt). Vem är förteckningen ämnad för?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Södertjej said:


> Nu undrar jag om jag borde ha en tråd för varje ord eller om det går bra med bara en iom att det är tva ord inom samma sammanhang och direkt relaterade.


En tråd för varje ord/fras är den gängse regeln även i Nordic forum, men det här får väl ses som ett gränsfall.

/Wilma


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Regeringen har en hel bok med namn på svenska myndigheter, organisationer och titlar samt namn på världens länder, översatta till engelska, tyska, franska, spanska, finska och ryska. Håll tillgodo! Kan laddas ned gratis, se länk nedan.
*
Säkerhetspolisen (SÄPO)*
Swedish Security Service
Policía (f) Sueca de Seguridad
*
Rikskriminalpolisen*
National Criminal Police
Departamento (m) Nacional de Policía Criminal

Källa: Utrikesdepartementet: _Utrikes namnbok_ (2009)

/Wilma


----------



## Södertjej

Förlåt jag skrev ju risk och inte riks. Ursäkta för missförståndet och tack ska ni alla ha.

Tack för förklaringen Wilma, jag uppfattade ju att det här var ju ett "gränsfall" som du säger, och ville inte ta extra plats på första sidan.

Och tack för länken!


----------



## Sepia

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Regeringen har en hel bok med namn på svenska myndigheter, organisationer och titlar samt namn på världens länder, översatta till engelska, tyska, franska, spanska, finska och ryska. Håll tillgodo! Kan laddas ned gratis, se länk nedan.
> *
> Säkerhetspolisen (SÄPO)*
> Swedish Security Service
> Policía (f) Sueca de Seguridad
> *
> Rikskriminalpolisen*
> National Criminal Police
> Departamento (m) Nacional de Policía Criminal
> 
> Källa: Utrikesdepartementet: _Utrikes namnbok_ (2009)
> 
> /Wilma




It would have surprised me if they hadn't picked their own names. 

Koebenhavns Kriminalpoliti call themselves CID Copenhagen I think - CID means Criminal Investigation Department.


----------



## Södertjej

Nu har jag kollat Utrikes namnbok lite noggrannare och i fall någon vill använda deras spanska översättningar samt förslag om hur man ska använda bestämd artikel eller inte, versaler, hur man ska lägga nationalitetsbeteckningar osv på spanska, då föreslår jag att man tar det med en nypa salt, för att uttrycka det milt. Ibland kunde jag helt enkelt inte låta bli att säga: nej men, vad f** är det här? Andra språk har jag inte tittat på speciellt noga.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Hehe, bäst du kontaktar UD och påpekar vad som är fel, så det blir ordning på torpet!


----------

